# Stories that aren't important enough to be in the news but make it there anyway.



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

It's probably pretty well known that the media in the USA is pretty clownish. Instead of focusing on issues many times they would rather focus on how many dresses Sarah Palin bought or how Obama slipped up during one of his speeches and said there were 52 instead of 50 states. 

I just heard a story about how Mitt Romney (one of our republican presidential nominees) took his dog on vacation by putting it in a box and tying the box on top of the car. Apparently liberals started attacking him for this, so conservatives started calling hipocracy on liberals because Obama used to eat dogs in Indonesia.

My question?

What the **** does anyone's dog have anything to do with anything that matters?????


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

Media isn't called "weapon of mass distraction" for nothing.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm _really_ confused. There are neither 52 nor 42 states.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Also the dog thing matters to many because it is an illustration of Romney's character. Also, how is it hypocritical of the liberals to say something about his dog just because Romney used to eat dogs in Indonesia? Your post is confusing the hell out of me.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> I'm _really_ confused. There are neither 52 nor 42 states.


ya...true...

SEE?? Everyone slips up once in a while :'(


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> Also the dog thing matters to many because it is an illustration of Romney's character. Also, how is it hypocritical of the liberals to say something about his dog just because Romney used to eat dogs in Indonesia? Your post is confusing the hell out of me.


Go and read the OP again. Apparently I didn't think about what I was typing while I was typing it..lol


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

:lol: Okay, it all makes sense now. I don't think that is hypocrisy either. That's like saying people who push for pigs to be farmed in a more regulated way are hypocrites because they eat pork. Take that to its extreme and I can go around torturing every animal we eat in the United States and nobody who isn't a vegetarian can say a damn thing about it!


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Bit ridiculous we walk around portraying tu quoque as a valid argument in this country. You see it in the media and in politics far too often...


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> Bit ridiculous we walk around portraying tu quoque as a valid argument in this country. You see it in the media and in politics far too often...


Yay America!


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Woooo! I hate this country... I was just stating today that there are several countries I could move to and have an automatic huge boost in quality of life.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

How many states in the US are there?


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

There are 50 states, CoAG. 48 continental and 2 uh... non-continental. Maybe I should say 48 contiguous states, because Alaska is technically "continental".


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> There are 50 states, CoAG. 48 continental and 2 uh... non-continental. Maybe I should say 48 contiguous states, because Alaska is technically "continental".


Alaska and Hawaii?


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Yes, Alaska and Hawaii. Don't forget our almost state, Puerto Rico.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Alaska and Hawaii?


Alaska _is_ in the continent!


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> Yes, Alaska and Hawaii. Don't forget our almost state, Puerto Rico.


I don't get it with Alaska


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

You don't get _what_ with Alaska?


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> You don't get _what_ with Alaska?


why you say that is not a continental territory .


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

^^^I don't get what you two mean by not getting what with Alaska.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

aleazk said:


> why you say that is not a continental territory .


Go read my post again. Did you not see my edit? I made it at the same time Composer was making his post. It technically is continental, but in our terminology in the states we don't consider it to be so. There is the "alternate" terminology I did offer up.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> Woooo! I hate this country... I was just stating today that there are several countries I could move to and have an automatic huge boost in quality of life.


That's actually very true for any composer. Composers get payed way less per composition performance in the USA than most other countries.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

violadude said:


> That's actually very true for any composer. Composers get payed way less per composition performance in the USA than most other countries.


Yet another reason this country SUCKS.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> Go read my post again. Did you not see my edit? I made it at the same time Composer was making his post. It technically is continental, but in our terminology in the states we don't consider it to be so. There is the "alternate" terminology I did offer up.


Oh, yes, I see now . All this confusion was coag's fault! :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

aleazk said:


> Oh, yes, I see now . All this confusion was coag's fault! :lol:


_My_ fault?! I didn't do anything!


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

Too many positive things don't get on the news. 
Seriously, I don't know how it's in your countries, but I was thinking a while ago that they could add a Culture section, along with criminals, weather and the usual crap. Something more uplifting, or at least more positive. 
I hope it would knock down the cynicism a bit, and people might start selling stories and videos that concentrate on other things rather than on violence, death, machinations and corruption.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Chrythes said:


> Too many positive things don't get on the news.
> Seriously, I don't know how it's in your countries, but I was thinking a while ago that they could add a Culture section, along with criminals, weather and the usual crap. Something more uplifting, or at least more positive.
> I hope it would knock down the cynicism a bit, and people might start selling stories and videos that concentrate on other things rather than on violence, death, machinations and corruption.


It's as if the media is trying to traumatise/depress us with all the war, crime etc. The only consistent thing I see on the news that's even remotely positive is the sport. And I don't even follow any sports! They should make a culture section I agree.


----------



## Praeludium (Oct 9, 2011)

I watched the news on Arte (french-german tv channel), and it was about the civil war in Syria, the American catholic who protest again the repayment of the contraception, the fact that in Spain the government will make young and old persons pay a lot more than what they used to (health, education), the quarrel between Israel and Egypt because of the gas (its price, the fact that Egypt has stopped sending gas to Israel), the new art market in China which privileged a lot the traditional art, which was sold at higher price than Picasso, and so on...

Then I watched the news on Fr2, a bigger public channel, and it was about : it rains in April. It's good for the health to be outdoor 15 minutes a day. it rains in April. It snowed it the east coast of the USA ! And finally : it rains in April. So much awesomeness. I didn't watch it till the end though.

No comment


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Chrythes said:


> Too many positive things don't get on the news.
> Seriously, I don't know how it's in your countries, but I was thinking a while ago that they could add a Culture section, along with criminals, weather and the usual crap. Something more uplifting, or at least more positive.
> I hope it would knock down the cynicism a bit, and people might start selling stories and videos that concentrate on other things rather than on violence, death, machinations and corruption.


Far be it from the USA to give a **** about culture. At this point in time at least.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Praeludium said:


> I watched the news on Arte (french-german tv channel), and it was about the civil war in Syria, the American catholic who protest again the repayment of the contraception, the fact that in Spain the government will make young and old persons pay a lot more than what they used to (health, education), the quarrel between Israel and Egypt because of the gas (its price, the fact that Egypt has stopped sending gas to Israel), the new art market in China which privileged a lot the traditional art, which was sold at higher price than Picasso, and so on...
> 
> Then I watched the news on Fr2, a bigger public channel, and it was about : it rains in April. It's good for the health to be outdoor 15 minutes a day. it rains in April. It snowed it the east coast of the USA ! And finally : it rains in April. So much awesomeness. I didn't watch it till the end though.
> 
> No comment


Fr2 what's your problem? :scold:


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> It's as if the media is trying to traumatise/depress us with all the war, crime etc. The only consistent thing I see on the news that's even remotely positive is the sport. And I don't even follow any sports! They should make a culture section I agree.





violadude said:


> Far be it from the USA to give a **** about culture. At this point in time at least.


Most major American newspapers _do_ have culture sections (or "Arts and Entertainment" or "Living"). These are of variable quality, but sometimes are quite good, and usually feature a wide variety of positive stories.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Looking to commercial media for news that matters is your first mistake.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> Also the dog thing matters to many because it is an illustration of Romney's character. Also, how is it hypocritical of the liberals to say something about his dog just because Romney used to eat dogs in Indonesia? Your post is confusing the hell out of me.


He said that Obama ate the wretched dogs--i don't believe it in any case!!


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> Yet another reason this country SUCKS.


Well you can leave can't you?


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> Woooo! I hate this country... I was just stating today that there are several countries I could move to and have an automatic huge boost in quality of life.


I hope the UK isn't one of them.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

moody said:


> He said that Obama ate the wretched dogs--i don't believe it in any case!!


Well he _did_ have to go back and edit it, because of my post, _you know_?



moody said:


> Well you can leave can't you?


No, I _can't_ leave. If it were that easy I _would_ leave. I am planning on doing so, but it isn't possible at the moment. Also yes, the UK was one of them. At least there I could go to the doctors.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> No, I _can't_ leave. If it were that easy I _would_ leave. I am planning on doing so, but it isn't possible at the moment. Also yes, the UK was one of them. At least there I could go to the doctors.


Why can't you leave?


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Are any of you actually aware of immigration policies and what the process is to obtain visas is? I'm a rather poor student currently going through college. I don't have the time or finances to do such things and I am currently dedicated to my studies, obviously. They don't just let anybody into their countries, let alone someone who couldn't even afford a plane ticket, let alone a place to live. I'd have to go through the hassle of transferring to a foreign school, finding a way to pay for that, and trying to find a decent job to sustain myself. It actually takes time to plan these things out. If I were to attempt to immigrate to the north of me (Canada), I surely would be denied at the moment. This isn't the 1800s, people. You have to have a certain level of income before they'd bother considering you and you have to meet other requirements, like meeting a requirement of job skills, education level, passing health tests, etc. etc.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> Are any of you actually aware of immigration policies and what the process is to obtain visas is? I'm a rather poor student currently going through college. I don't have the time or finances to do such things and I am currently dedicated to my studies, obviously. They don't just let anybody into their countries, let alone someone who couldn't even afford a plane ticket, let alone a place to live. I'd have to go through the hassle of transferring to a foreign school, finding a way to pay for that, and trying to find a decent job to sustain myself. It actually takes time to plan these things out. If I were to attempt to immigrate to the north of me (Canada), I surely would be denied at the moment. This isn't the 1800s, people. You have to have a certain level of income before they'd bother considering you and you have to meet other requirements, like meeting a requirement of job skills, education level, passing health tests, etc. etc.


So?.......


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> So?.......


The answer to everything in life.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Seriously though, my fiancee has Italian, EU, Canadian, and United States citizenship. I'm going to inherit them and then the world is my oyster.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

violadude said:


> Go and read the OP again. Apparently I didn't think about what I was typing while I was typing it..lol


In some period light-hearted French play, the Grandfather enters the scene with a newspaper, saying, "Imagine that! Everyday, just enough news to fill a newspaper." :lol:

There are cart vendors on the street in Indonesia, a friend said he saw a bunch of teenagers chomping down on large roasted honey-coated cockroaches. I seriously doubt if Obama has 'eaten dog.' Whatever source that came from is to be considered, 'non-news' and more a form of agit-prop 'entertainment'


----------

